

"Project Eternity" Gas Powered Games' next-gen cloud Modding Tool & Web platform - ameen

Chris Taylor of Gas Powered Games (Total Annihilation, Supreme Commander, Dungeon Siege) introduces their upcoming Web platform &#38; cloud based Mod Tool - "Project Eternity" (http://youtu.be/kuGdQqUhKD4)<p>They're currently running a kickstarter for a game (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaspoweredgames/wildman-an-evolutionary-action-rpg) that integrates this tool.
======
ameen
Clickables:

"Project Eternity" video: <http://youtu.be/kuGdQqUhKD4>

Gas Powered Games' Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaspoweredgames/wildman...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaspoweredgames/wildman-
an-evolutionary-action-rpg)

~~~
L4mppu
Reminded me of this: <http://vimeo.com/36579366>

